# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الجنسية وجوازات السفر ( 17 / 1972 )

## المستشار11

دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة
قانون الجنسية وجوازات السفر ( 17 / 1972 )

الباب الأول
الجنسية 

الفصل الأول
اكتساب الجنسية المادة رقم 1 
تكتسب الجنسية بحكم القانون او بالتبعية او بالتجنس وفقا لأحكام المواد التالية :

المادة رقم 2 
يعتبر مواطنا بحكم القانون :
أ - العربي المتوطن فى احدي الامارات الاعضاء عام 1925 او قبلها الذي حافظ على اقامته العادية فيها حتي تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وتعتبر اقامة الاصول مكملة لاقامة الفروع .
ب - المولود فى الدولة او في الخارج لأب مواطن فى الدولة بحكم القانون .
ج - المولود فى الدولة او في الخارج من أم مواطنة بحكم القانون ولم يثبت نسبة لابيه قانونا .
د - المولود فى الدولة أو فى الخارج من أم مواطنة بحكم القانون ولأب مجهول أو لا جنسية له .
هـ - المولود في الدولة لابوين مجهولين ويعتبر اللقيط مولودا فيها ما لم يثبت العكس .

المادة رقم 3 
لا يترتب على زواج المرأة الاجنبية بمواطن فى الدولة ان تكتسب جنسية زوجها الا اذا اعلنت وزارة الداخلية برغبتها فى ذلك واستمرت الزوجة قائمة مدة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ اعلانها لهذه الرغبة ويشترط ان تتنازل عن جنسيتها الأصلية .
واذا كانت المرأة قد تزوجت من مواطن قبل نفاذ هذا القانون ولا تزال الزوجية قائمة او توفي عنها زوجها ولها أولاد منه وكانت تحمل جواز سفر احدي الامارات او ذكرت فى جواز سفر زوجها فأنه يجوز منحها جنسية الدولة بطريق التبعية بشرط تنازلها عن جنسيتها الاصلية وفي جميع الاحوال لا يتبع الزوج جنسية زوجته .

المادة رقم 4 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 17 ) من هذا القانون تحتفظ الزوجة التي اكتسبت الجنسية بالتبعية لزوجها وفقا للمادة السابقة بجنسية الدولة فى حالة وفاة زوجها ولا تسحب منها الا فى الحالتين الآتيتين :
أ - زواجها من شخص يحمل جنسية اجنبية .
ب - عودتها الى جنسيتها الاصلية او اكتسابها جنسية اخري .

المادة رقم 5 
يجوز منح جنسية الدولة للفئات التالية : 
أ - للعربي من أصل عماني او قطري او بحريني اذا اقام فى الدولة بصورة مستمرة ومشورعة لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات تكون سابقة مباشرة على تاريخ تقديم طلب التجنس ويشترط ان تكون له وسيلة مشروعة للعيش وان يكون حسن السيرة وغير محكوم عليه فى جريمة مخلة بالشرف والامانة .
ب - افراد القبائل العربية الذين نزحوا من البلدان المجاورة الى الدولة واقاموا فيها بصورة مشروعة ومستمرة لمدة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات سابقة مباشرة على تاريخ تقديم طلب التجنس .

المادة رقم 6 
يجوز منح جنسية الدولة لأي عربي كامل الاهلية اذا اقام بصورة مستمرة ومشروعة فى الامارات الاعضاء مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات وتكون سابقة مباشرة على تقديم طلب التجنس ويشترط ان تكون له وسيلة مشروعة للعيش وان يكون حسن السيرة غير محكوم عليه فى جريمة مخلة بالشرف والامانه .

المادة رقم 7 
يجوز منح جنسية الدولة لأي شخص كامل الأهلية إذا اقام بصورة مستمرة ومشروعة في الإمارات الأعضاء منذ سنة 1940 أو قبلها وحافظ على اقامته العادية حتى تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وأن تكون له وسيلة مشروعة للعيش وأن يكون حسن السيرة غير محكوم عليه في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة ويحسن اللغة العربية.

المادة رقم 8 
يجوز منح جنسية الدولة لأي شخص غير من ذكروا فى المادتين 5 و 6 كامل الاهلية اذا أقام بصورة مستمرة ومشروعة فى الامارات الاعضاء مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين سنة يقضي منها عشرين سنة علي الاقل بعد نفاذ هذا القانون وان تكون له وسيلة مشروعة للعيش وان يكون حسن السيرة غير محكوم عليه فى جريمة مخلة بالشرف والامانة ويحسن اللغة العربية .

المادة رقم 9 
يجوز منح الجنسية لأي شخص قدم خدمات جليلة للدولة دون التقيد بمدد الاقامة المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة .

المادة رقم 10 
تعتبر زوجة المواطن بالتجنس مواطنه بالتجنس اذا تخلت عن جنسيتها الأصلية كما يعتبر الاولاد القصر للمواطن بالتجنس مواطنين بالتجنس ولهم ان يقرروا اختيار جنسيتهم الاصلية خلال السنة التالية من بلوغهم سن الرشد.

المادة رقم 11 
لا يمنح التجنس لأي شخص الا اذا تخلي عن جنسيته الاصلية .

المادة رقم 12 
لا تمنح الجنسية الا مرة واحدة .

المادة رقم 13 
لا يكون لمن كسب جنسية الدولة بالتجنس وفقا لأحكام المواد 5 و 6 و 7 و 8 و9 و10 حق الترشيح او الانتخاب او التعيين فى أي هيئة من الهيئات النيابية او الشعبية او فى المناصب الوزارية ويستثني من حكم هذه المادة المواطنين من اصل عماني او قطري او بحريني بعد مرور سبع سنوات على اكتسابهم الجنسية .


الفصل الثاني
فقد الجنسية واسقاطها وسحبها واستردادها 
المادة رقم 14 
تحتفظ مواطنة الدولة بحكم القانون او بالتجنس التي تتزوج من شخص يحمل جنسية اجنبية بجنسيتها ولا تفقدها الا اذا دخلت فى جنسية زوجها .

المادة رقم 15 
تسقط جنسية الدولة عن كل من يتمتع بها فى الحالات التالية : 
أ - اذا انخرط فى خدمة عسكرية لدولة اجنبية دون اذن من الدولة وكلف بترك الخدمة ورفض ذلك .
ب- اذا عمل لمصلحة دولة معادية .
ج - اذا تجنس مختارا بجنسية دولة اجنبية .

المادة رقم 16 
تسحب الجنسية عن المتجنس فى الحالات التالية :
1 - اذا أتي عملا يعد خطرا على أمن الدولة وسلامتها او شرع فى ذلك .
2 - اذا تكرر الحكم عليه بجرائم مشينة .
3 - اذا ظهر تزوير او احتيال او غش فى البيانات التي استند اليها فى منحة الجنسية .
4 - اذا أقام خارج الدولة بصورة مستمرة ودون مبرر مدة تزيد على أربع سنوات واذا سحبت الجنسية عن شخص جاز سحبها بالتبعية عن زوجته واولاده القصر .

المادة رقم 17 
للمواطن بحكم القانون الذي اكتسب جنسية اجنبية ان يسترد جنسيته الاصلية اذا تخلي عن جنسيته المكتسبة .
وللمواطنة بحكم القانون التي اكتسبت جنسية زوجها الاجنبي ثم توفي عنها زوجها او هجرها او طلقها ان تسترد جنسيتها بشرط ان تتخلي عن جنسية زوجها ويجوز لأولادها من الزوج ان يطلبوا الدخول فى جنسية الدولة اذا كانت اقامتهم العادية فى الدولة وابدوا رغبتهم فى التخلي عن جنسية ابيهم .

المادة رقم 18 
للقصر من أولاد من فقد الجنسية ان يستردوا بناء على طلبهم جنسية الدولة عند بلوغهم سن الرشد .



الفصل الثالث
السلطات المختصة بمسائل الجنسية 
المادة رقم 19 
تقدم الطلبات المتعلقة بمسائل الجنسية والتجنس الى وزير الداخلية ويتولي بحث هذه الطلبات لجنة استشارية تشكل بقرار من الوزير تمثل فيها الامارات الاعضاء بمواطنين اصليين من ذوي المكانة والسمعة الطيبة .
وعلى اللجنة الاستشارية ان ترفع توصياتها الى وزير الداخلية .

المادة رقم 20 
تمنح جنسية الدولة بمرسوم بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية وموافقة مجلس الوزراء كما يتم اسقاط الجنسية وسحبها بالاجراء المتقدم .

المادة رقم 21 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 19 ) يختص وزير الداخلية بالبت فى الطلبات المتعلقة بثبوت الجنسية الاصلية او التبعية او فقد او استرداد الجنسية.
ويجوز لذوي الشأن التظلم الى مجلس الوزراء من القرارات الصادرة من وزير الداخلية خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ ابلاغهم بتلك القرارات .
ويكون القرار الصادر من مجلس الوزراء فى شأن التظلم نهائيا .



الباب الثاني
جوازات السفر 
المادة رقم 22 
يحق لكل مواطن بحكم القانون او بالتجنس او بالتبعية الحصول على جواز سفر وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون .
وجواز السفر هو الوثيقة الرسمية التي تصدر عن الدولة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وتجيز لحاملها السفر من بلد الى آخر ضمن الشروط المفروضة لكل بلد .

المادة رقم 23 
لا يجوز لمواطن الدولة مغادرة البلاد والعودة اليها الا اذا كان يحمل جواز سفر وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون ويستعاض عن جواز السفر بتذكرة مرور فى الاحوال التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية.

المادة رقم 24 
لا يجوز مغادرة البلاد والعودة اليها الا من الاماكن المخصصة لذلك وبعد التأشير على جواز السفر او ما يقوم مقامه . ويحدد وزير الداخلية بقرار منه الاماكن المخصصة لدخول البلاد او الخروج منها .

المادة رقم 25 
للمواطن حرية التنقل بين الامارات الاعضاء فى الاتحاد من الاماكن المخصصة لذلك بعد ابراز بطاقة الهوية او اي مستند رسمي دال على الشخصية .

المادة رقم 26 
يصدر وزير الداخلية جوازات السفر بالأنواع التالية :
أ - جوازات السفر العادية .
ب- جوازات السفر المؤقتة .
ويصدر وزير الخارجية جوازات السفر بالأنواع التالية :
أ - جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية .
ب- جوازات السفر الخاصة ولمهمة .

المادة رقم 27 
لوزير الداخلية ان يصدر جوازات سفر مؤقتة فى حالات خاصة لبعض الاشخاص بغض النظر عن الشروط الواجب توافرها بموجب احكام هذا القانون .
وتكون مدة صلاحية هذا الجواز سنة قابلة للتجديد مرتين متتاليتين لذات المدة على ان لا تتجاوز كامل مدة الصلاحية ثلاث سنوات .

المادة رقم 28 
تمنح الجوازات الدبلوماسية الي :
أ- أعضاء المجلس الأعلي .
ب - نواب حكام الامارات الاعضاء .
ج - الوزراء.
د - افراد الاسرة الحاكمة بناء علي كتاب خطي من الحاكم .
هـ - رئيس المجلس الوطني الاتحادي .
و - اعضاء السلك السياسي والقنصلي واعضاء بعثات الدولة لدي المنظمات الدولية .
ذ - الملحقين الفنيين بالبعثات الدبلوماسية فى الخارج .
خ - الاعضاء الموفدين من الدولة لدي الاجهزة الرئيسية للأمم المتحدة وذلك اثناء تأدية مهمتهم .
ط - حاملي الحقائب الدبلوماسية .
ي - زوجات أفراد الفئات المنصوص عليها فى البنود السابقة وكذلك بناتهم غير المتزوجات واولادهم القصر المسافرين بصحبتهم .

المادة رقم 29 
يجوز بأمر رئيس الدولة أو نائبه منح جواز سفر دبلوماسي الي :
أ - موظفي الدولة الموفدين في مهمة رسمية فى الخارج وذلك بناء على طلب وزير الخارجية .
ب - الموفدين لتمثيل الدولة فى احدي الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة .
ج - زوجات افراد الفئات المنصوص عليها فى البنود السابقة وكذلك بناتهم غير المتزوجات واولادهم القصر المسافرين بصحبتهم .

المادة رقم 30 
تمنح جوازات السفر الخاصة الي :
أ - أفراد الاسرة الحاكمة .
ب - رؤساء المجالس الاستشارية ورؤساء الدوائر في الحكومات المحلية للامارات الاعضاء .
ج - اعضاء المجلس الوطني الاتحادي .
د - الموظفين العاملين فى الدولة من درجة وكيل وزارة فما فوق ومن في حكمهم .
هـ - الوزراء السابقين .
و - أعضاء المجلس الوطني الاتحادي السابقين .
ز - السفراء والوزراء المفوضين السابقين بشر ط الا يكونوا قد فصلوا بقرار تأديب .
ح - موظفي الدولة فى جامعة الدول العربية الذين يعتبرون نظراء لاعضاء البعثات الدبلوماسية وذلك اثناء تنقلاتهم الرسمية .
ط - الموظفين الاداريين والكتابيين الملحقين بالبعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية و بعثات الدولة لدي المنظمات الدولية .
ك - زوجات افراد الفئات السابقة وبناتهم غير المتزوجات واولادهم القصر المسافرين بصحبتهم .

المادة رقم 31 
يجوز لرئيس الدولة ونائبة ان يمنح بقرار اتحادي جواز سفر خاص الى الموفدين لتمثيل الدولة في المؤتمرات والاجتماعات والمعارض والهيئات الدولية غير من سبق ذكرهم بناء علي اقتراح وزير الخارجية .

المادة رقم 32 
تختص وزارة الخارجية وبعثاتها التمثيلية فى الخارج بمنح وتجديد جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية والخاصة وجوازات السفر لمهمة.
وتختص وزارة الداخلية وبعثات الدولة التمثيلية فى الخارج باصدار وتجديد جوازات السفر العادية كما تختص وزارة الداخلية باصدار جوازات السفر المؤقتة .

المادة رقم 33 
يعين بقرار من وزير الداخلية بالاتفاق مع وزير الخارجية شكل جوازات السفر بأنواعها الخمسة والبيانات التي يجب استيفائها فيها .

المادة رقم 34 
تمنح جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية والخاصة وجوازات السفر لمهمة بدون مقابل .
ويعين وزير الداخلية قيمة الرسوم والواجب اداؤها للحصول على جوازات السفر العادية والمؤقتة وتجديدها ومنح بدل فاقد عنها و اضافة بلدان او اشخاص الى الجواز .
وذلك كلة على الا يجاوز الرسم المستحق لكل حالة علي خمسين درهما .

المادة رقم 35 
مدة العمل بجواز السفر سنتان ويجوز تجديده بعد ذلك مرتين بحيث يصبح الجواز صالحا للعمل به ست سنوات من تاريخ اصداره ويجب بعد ذلك استصدار جواز جديد .
ويتستثني من ذلك جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية والخاصة الممنوحة لمهمة رسمية فانه ينتهي العمل بها بمجرد الانتهاء من هذا المهمة .

المادة رقم 36 
يجوز ان يشمل جواز السفر عند اصداره زوجة حامل الجواز واولاده دون الثامنة عشرة اذا كانوا مرافقين له فى سفره وكذلك يجوز اضافة اسم الزوجة والاولاد دون الثامنة عشرة على الجواز بعد اصداره بناء على طلب حامله.

المادة رقم 37 
لا يجوز منح الزوجة جواز سفر مستقل الا بموافقة الزوج ولا يمنح ناقصوا الاهلية جوازات سفر مستقلة الا بموافقة ممثليهم القانونيين.

المادة رقم 38 
يبين فى جواز السفر عند اصداره البلاد التي يجوز لحامل الجواز الدخول فيها و يجوز اضافة اسماء بلاد اخري بعد اصدار الجواز بناء على طلب حامله.

المادة رقم 39 
تصرف جوازات السفر لمن يتمتعون بجنسية الدولة وفقا لأحكام قانون الجنسية المعمول به وقت اصدار الجواز .
ويجوز عند الاقتضاء وبموافقة وزير الداخلية منح جوازات السفر لمهمة للموظفين من غير مواطني الدولة الذين يعملون فى خدمتها وذلك عند تكليفهم بمهام فى الخارج وفى حدود هذه المهام .

المادة رقم 40 
يكون طلب جواز السفر وطلب تجديده علي النماذج المعدة لذلك وتقدم الطلبات الى الجهة المختصة حسب الاحوال.

المادة رقم 41 
يجوز لأسباب خاصة بقرار من وزير الداخلية رفض منح جواز السفر او تجديده كما يجوز سحب الجواز بعد اعطائه .

المادة رقم 42 
يلغي ويسحب جواز سفر كل شخص فقد او تقرر سحب او اسقاط جنسيته .

المادة رقم 43 
يستمر العمل بجوازات السفر غير المنتهية الصادرة من الامارات الاعضاء قبل نفاذ هذا القانون الى ان يعلن وزير الداخلية بموافقة مجلس الوزراء خلاف ذلك او علي ان تنتهي مدتها او تسحب ايهما اسبق تاريخا ويصدر وزير الداخلية طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون جوازات سفر جديدة بدلا منها .



الباب الثالث
العقوبات
المادة رقم 44 
1 - كل من طبع بصورة غير مشروعة او قلد جواز سفر وكل من ساعد او حرض او تدخل او تآمر مع الفاعل يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على 20000 ريال قطر ودبي ( 2000 دينا بحريني ) او بأحدي هاتين العقوبتين .
2 - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن السنة وبغرامة لا تزيد عن خمسة آلاف ريال قطر ودبي ( 500) دينار بحريني او بأحدي هاتين العقوبتين كل من :
أ - زور أي جواز سفر او غير فيه .
ب - وجد معه جواز سفر بصورة غير مشروعة .
ج - ادعى انه الصاحب الحقيقي لذلك الجواز بانتحاله أسم الغير أو بادعاءات كاذبة .
د - اعطي ذلك الجواز الى شخص ليستعمله ذلك الشخص الآخر او لغيره .
هـ - قدم بيانا او ادعاءا كاذبا بقصد الحصول على الجنسية او جواز السفر اما لنفسه واما لشخص آخر وكل من وقع شهادة كاذبة لطالب الجنسية او الجواز .
3 - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على أسبوع وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائتي ريال قطر ودبي ( 20 ) دينار بحريني او بأحدي هاتين العقوبتين
كل من :
أ - وجد جواز سفر واهمل او قصر في ارساله الى اقرب مخفر للشرطة .
ب - اتلف جواز سفر او اخفاه عمدا .


الباب الرابع
أحكام عامة
المادة رقم 45 
يضع مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الداخلية اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون وتحديد الرسوم الواجب استيفاؤها وللوزير ان يضع النماذج للطلبات والاختام المتعلقة بأحكام هذا القانون .

المادة رقم 46 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد شهر من تاريخ نشره.

----------

